# BTTF Run for it Marty!



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Back to the Future, and of course have several Deloreans. a few years back i picked up a 'Doc' figure to pose with them. up until now i haven't had a Marty to go with it.
more more reason to have a 3D printer. The quality isn't great and really shows the limitations of my printer. at least it was fun to paint it up. I never realised how many layers Marty is wearing (t-shirt, shirt, jacket and his life-preserver). I think this Marty figure is from the Telltale game.
This delorean is the Welly diecast, but i've also got a few versions of the AMT/Aoshima kit.
























DSCF8350 by aus_mus, on Flickr

delorean with train








delorean with white-walls


----------

